# Being content with enough



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

A response on another thread prompted me to post this(thanks!)...I've been pondering this a lot lately. Are you content with 'enough'?

I read a book by Helen and Scott Nearing when I was under 20....I think it was' Living The Good Life'. The thing that stuck with me is that they only work until they have enough to meet their expenses for the year and then they stop working. 

At the time I couldn't imagine ever having enough money. However, here I am at age 40 and I'm in that situation. I have enough. I could continue to work and make more money, but that would mean dealing with the general public and my patience has gotten non-existent with some of the things that involves. 

Besides, I have found that saving is almost as good as earning! When you focus on saving rather than earning you realize just how many expenses you have when you are trying to earn....gas, vehicle maintenance, clothes, eating out because you are too tired to cook, etc., etc. It is just as much of a challenge to save as it is to earn and takes more discipline. 

There are many times when I will think about parlaying a hobby into a money making venture and I let my imagination pursue this for a bit. I always come back to the same thought....but that will mean more money and what am I going to do with more money? Just buy more tools and other things to clutter up my space....things I really don't need.

So, here is the question, are you capable of being content? This may affect your ability to retire and retire well more than any amount of money in the bank.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I learned a long time ago that having more stuff didn't make me any happier. In fact, chasing after the means to have more stuff caused me to be less at peace, with life and with myself. I learned to be content with what I have and where I am. Less stress, more peace.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Its so hard to know how much is enough. What happens in ten years when my property taxes are almost double? And ten years after that? How much is enough? A couple hundred thousand? A couple million? How long will I live? IDK.

I try to strike a happy medium by working part time for money and the rest of the time on my homestead, for food, heat, shelter and etc. My goal is to be able to live on just enough to cover my property taxes and some car expenses, something like 5,000 per year. I'm not there yet though, just not self reliant enough but I'm working on it everyday. Someday I will be able to produce nearly everything I need on my land, that is my long term goal/obsession.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Finding that "sweet spot" between striving for the buck and kickin' back and enjoying life is critical. I really enjoy piddling around the farm and having a "cheap" breakfast at the local watering hole with the gang, where everything from the politics to weather to cow prices is discussed. Right now, aginst my better judgement and desire, I'm working part time on a consulting assignment (thankfully not March, I purposely took this month off for other reasons). A friend twisted my arm, and I took the job. It's bringing in more money, but after taxes, not that much. And it takes me away from home overnight for three days a week. I certainly agree that being contented (and not letting others control your schedule) is a big key to happiness. Stuff just don't do it.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope I didn't give the wrong impression. I'm not a miser sitting in a cave eeking out my existence. I simply choose which things I am going to save on and which I'm going to indulge myself in. 

For example. I love Mondays!! Monday is massage day! I get an hour long massage every week. I can pay cash for my massage or I can barter my time working in my masseuses CSA garden for my massage. :grin: Unfortunately if gas goes much higher it will be more cost effective to just pay for my massages as she lives a good ways from me. 

When there isn't enough in my garden to feed myself, I don't stint on my food. I buy all of the fresh fruits and veggies that I will eat(vegetarian). Eating good and taking care of myself is cheaper and more effective than going to a doctor. Let me tell you it took a while to accept this! It is really hard for me to pay $3 a pound for apples when they are that high! 

I guess it is about balance and deciding what is important and what isn't.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

BUY LOCAL. Apples $30 a bushel. Yes young grasshopper you can live frugally. I am learning to do all the above. Some one asked if I was destitute because of the choices I am making.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

OK....so now you realize you're gonna have to tell me when and where I can get apples for that amount! The area I'm in doesn't have any orchards.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I struggle with this, but for me it's not so much about having more, but having enough long term. I have four kids and while we have never gotten even close to starving, there just never seems to be quite enough or when we do have enough, it's because I have worked 48-70 hour weeks (sometimes three jobs) to get it. So, I spend alot of time away from my family and am always tired. Realistically, I cannot do that forever, so I need more bang for my hour, so to speak. Throw college for the kids into the mix and retirement and the future doesn't look so bright. That's part of why I am going back to school.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't have much but I have enough. I always saved 1/2 what I made. It has never been how much I made but how much was left at the end. My brother always tells me "You don't want much" I guess he is right, I am an underacheiver. I was born sickly, grew up sickly and was told at 29 I would never be able to work again. It has been a struggle and my health has always been #1. Sweetie has been good with it, the kids too. We have always had what we needed and amost of what we wanted....James


----------



## Faith (Jun 13, 2008)

Since my husband passed, I have been living on a ridiculously low income but I am able to provide the daycare for my grandchildren, I make everything I eat from scratch. I sell bread, lasagna etc. and will be selling my fruit and vege's in the summer. I am more than content to live on what I earn from home. I don't have much of an income by today's standard but I am able to live the way I've always lived, taking care of my family. It keeps my grandkids out of daycare and gives me mouths to feed.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I am finding that the older I get the less I need to live. If I should ever live alone in this world I "fear" I would have very little. That would be fine with me even now but with husband and grandaughter..living simply to todays standards is hard enough for them now. If I couldn't comfortably afford propane gas to heat hot water and cook food..I would have my wood stove going all year for this. Or do without. cook outside. Sometimes I scare myself with what I think I could live without. More stuff..more headaches. In my working days I would look at an article to buy and say to myself..How long do I have to work to buy that gadget or whatever. I like nice things as much as the other person but the older I get it just all seems like junk anymore..clothing, even newer car. Granddaughter asked me why my kitchen dishes didn't all match. Or why I only have X amount of cups ?? My answer was why ? Have a set of "nice" dishes for holidays.but how many things does one need in todays world. Live simply or others my simply live.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Faith said:


> Since my husband passed, I have been living on a ridiculously low income but I am able to provide the daycare for my grandchildren, I make everything I eat from scratch. I sell bread, lasagna etc. and will be selling my fruit and vege's in the summer. I am more than content to live on what I earn from home. I don't have much of an income by today's standard but I am able to live the way I've always lived, taking care of my family. It keeps my grandkids out of daycare and gives me mouths to feed.



You sound like my dear MIL. She didn't have a lot but such a blessing when the kids were small. She got great joy from living at the farm. Every morning she sat at her little table and looked out over the little pond in the distance and watched the wildlife come and go. I think it is the hardest part of living in the assisted living home. She is always talking about the birds and animals she has seen around the feeders and flowers. She has a little garden plot (raised bed) that she plants and enjoys her flowers. Good for you, gives you a purpose and a calling. The little things mean so much. I hope you are appreciated. Bless you. What great memories your Grandkids will have....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Helena said:


> I am finding that the older I get the less I need to live. If I should ever live alone in this world I "fear" I would have very little. That would be fine with me even now but with husband and grandaughter..living simply to todays standards is hard enough for them now. If I couldn't comfortably afford propane gas to heat hot water and cook food..I would have my wood stove going all year for this. Or do without. cook outside. Sometimes I scare myself with what I think I could live without. More stuff..more headaches. In my working days I would look at an article to buy and say to myself..How long do I have to work to buy that gadget or whatever. I like nice things as much as the other person but the older I get it just all seems like junk anymore..clothing, even newer car. Granddaughter asked me why my kitchen dishes didn't all match. Or why I only have X amount of cups ?? My answer was why ? Have a set of "nice" dishes for holidays.but how many things does one need in todays world. Live simply or others my simply live.


Even the amount of food is so much less. We have had a hard time getting used to just the 2 of us. Simple food tastes soooooo good. Possessions mean nothing, except the family things, memories make up for having more. More is a lot of work. Sweetie and I have thinned out the "stuff", just kept the things that tie us to family. Don't have much but even an old snapshot brings memories flooding back. Most are gone now and the memories keep us hopeful. We have my GGG Grandmothers buffet, not a fancy thing but it is full of OUR families history, pretty english china, depression glassware, nick nacks, etc. History and memories that tie us to our ancestors. Simple is so rewarding, touching the same things the people before us did. The flow of the day, slower, with purpose but melding and meshing, an easy routine....James


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautifully said and so very true.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

sure, i can be content.

the key is knowing you have enough which you do.
how to get here, is the ability to live beneath your means. 
do that, and you can eliminate debt.
eliminate debt, and life becomes much easier.

my wife and i quit our jobs last year, and took 8 months off.
i went back to working part time to keep the skills up, and bring in enough income to meet expenses so we can avoid tapping in to the savings.
we would rather have the time off than punching the clock. time is precious. 
you can't make more of it. 
another good book to read to help get control of your situation, is your money or your life.



keith


----------

